

Thanks, HN, for everything. HN50 for 50% off Exelion servers - DiabloD3
https://www.exelion.net

======
DiabloD3
Thank you everyone.

After my pretty dismal launch about a week ago, many of you messaged me and
provided everything from business advice to technical advice to moral support
from those who've been there before.

This is my gift to you, use HN50 when checking out to get 50% off any server
plan, for as long as you wish to keep the plan, including annual plans. Again,
everyone, thanks.

Edit: Currently all my 1270v3 machines are out of stock, and so are my 1230v3
SSDs. I'm waiting to get more in stock, but I still have quite a few 1230v3
HDD left.

